# Shotokan



## NinjaJax (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I was wandering if anyone had any suggestions for studying Shotokan at home (Books or video).  There are no Shotokan Dojos in my area.  I have over 10 years of martial arts training and hold the rank of 1st Dan in Tang Soo Do.  I am not new to the martial arts, so I believe I can benefit from the home study, considering my background.  From what I understand, Shotokan and Tang Soo Do are similar. 

Thanks!!


----------



## newy085 (Nov 2, 2008)

Are there any dojos in your area, that study anything. You will be much better off studying with a school if not only for the simple reason that you'll have partners to practice with.

I am sure you'll have no problem understanding and developing the basics and maybe even kata, but there is no way you can learn karate without a training partner.

There is not enough differences between styles of karate to warrant home training in one over school training in another. If it is karate your interested in try looking into other schools. If you are just looking for training in an art that will complement TSD, you might be better off looking into an art that will focus on a different area completely to give you a more well rounded ability (like judo or bjj).


----------



## NinjaJax (Nov 2, 2008)

newy085 said:


> Are there any dojos in your area, that study anything. You will be much better off studying with a school if not only for the simple reason that you'll have partners to practice with.
> 
> I am sure you'll have no problem understanding and developing the basics and maybe even kata, but there is no way you can learn karate without a training partner.
> 
> There is not enough differences between styles of karate to warrant home training in one over school training in another. If it is karate your interested in try looking into other schools. If you are just looking for training in an art that will complement TSD, you might be better off looking into an art that will focus on a different area completely to give you a more well rounded ability (like judo or bjj).



I understand what you are saying.  There are other schools in my area, 3 TKD studios and 2 Isshinryu dojos.  I studied at 3 of them for several months, but did not care for them.  I do have my wife to train with, so its not that I would be training alone.  She studied martial arts for a few years as well.

Thanks


----------



## Brian S (Nov 3, 2008)

What are you hoping to get out of shotokan? I mean, why that particular art? Surely there is a good place to train somewhere in your area? 

 Better get started, they have 60 friggin kata!! :mst:


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian S said:


> What are you hoping to get out of shotokan? I mean, why that particular art? Surely there is a good place to train somewhere in your area?
> 
> Better get started, they have 60 friggin kata!! :mst:


 
Shotokan got that many kata? Did not know that, Shito Ryu perhaps but not Shotokan....


----------



## Brian S (Nov 3, 2008)

> Several Shotokan groups have introduced _kata_ from other styles into their training, but when the JKA was formed, Nakayama laid down 27 _kata_ as the _kata_ syllabus for this organization. Even today, thousands of Shotokan _dojo_ only practice these 27 kata. The standard kata are: _Taikyoku shodan_ (&#22826;&#26997;&#21021;&#27573, _Heian shodan_ (&#24179;&#23433;&#21021;&#27573, _Heian nidan_ (&#24179;&#23433;&#20108;&#27573, _Heian sandan_ (&#24179;&#23433;&#19977;&#27573, _Heian yondan_ (&#24179;&#23433;&#22235;&#27573, _Heian godan_ (&#24179;&#23433;&#20116;&#27573, _Bassai dai_ (&#25259;&#22622;&#22823, _Jion_ (&#24904;&#24681, _Empi_ (&#29141;&#39131, _Kanku dai_ (&#35251;&#31354;&#22823, _Hangetsu_ (&#21322;&#26376, _Jitte_ (&#21313;&#25163, _Gankaku_ (&#23721;&#40372, _Tekki shodan_ (&#37444;&#39438;&#21021;&#27573, _Tekki nidan_ (&#37444;&#39438;&#20108;&#27573, _Tekki sandan_ (&#37444;&#39438;&#19977;&#27573, _Nijushiho_ (&#20108;&#21313;&#22235;&#27493, _Chinte_ (&#29645;&#25163, _Sochin_ (&#22767;&#37805, _Meikyo_ (&#26126;&#37857, _Unsu_ (&#38642;&#25163, _Bassai sho_ (&#25259;&#22622;&#23567, _Kanku sho_ (&#35251;&#31354;&#23567, _Wankan_ (&#29579;&#20896, _Gojushiho sho_ (&#20116;&#21313;&#22235;&#27497;&#23567, Gojushiho dai (&#20116;&#21313;&#22235;&#27497;&#22823, and _Ji'in_ (&#24904;&#38512.[4][5][6]


 
  Guess I was wrong,but some say 25 or 27. 26 seems to be the norm now. Still, TOO many kata imo.


----------



## NinjaJax (Nov 3, 2008)

Brian S said:


> What are you hoping to get out of shotokan? I mean, why that particular art? Surely there is a good place to train somewhere in your area?
> 
> Better get started, they have 60 friggin kata!! :mst:




Why Shotokan?...Before I moved from the area that I studied TSD, I used to work with a man who taught Shotokan.  I visited his dojo several times and really liked the style.  I was in the middle of training in TSD and did not want to give it up to start at another school.  Now that I moved, I have not found a style in my area that fits me.  I am not saying that the schools in my area are not good.  Their styles just do not suit my needs.  The closest Shotokan dojo to where I am is about 1 hour away, and that's just too far.  Also I work a swing shift so it is nearly impossible to commit to training at a dojo on a regular basis...So the only option that I have at this time is training at home.


----------



## chinto01 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am not a shotokan stylist but I will advise against learning from a video tape. The tape may give you the pattern but as you know what it does not give you are all of the little things that you need from personal instruction. Good luck however in your new endeavor.

In the sprit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## NinjaJax (Nov 4, 2008)

chinto01 said:


> I am not a shotokan stylist but I will advise against learning from a video tape. The tape may give you the pattern but as you know what it does not give you are all of the little things that you need from personal instruction. Good luck however in your new endeavor.
> 
> In the sprit of bushido!
> 
> Rob



I completely agree.  I am not looking to train at home in Shotokan so that I can claim rank in it or anything.  I just have an interest in the art and was wandering what the best books / videos are on the art since I do not have a Shotokan dojo in my area.

Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 4, 2008)

In that case -- a great starting point would be *Karate-Do Kyohan: The Master Text*.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck in your studies, I hope you find Shotokan Karate-do very enlightening


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2008)

I had to change from Wado Ryu which I love to TSD which I admit I don't, I only do it because it's whats available. I believe Shotokan and Wado as they have very common roots are similiar in many ways, Wado has shorter stances than Shotokan which makes Shotokan more like TSD. I see quite honestly no reasons why you couldn't manage perfectly well as you aren't new to martial arts, you have all the tools you need. My instructor was  Shotokan before he too went into TSD he found it even easier than I to change.The katas he said are very similiar to TSD. 
Don't be put off, you aren't learning karate, you have that already, all you are doing is changing to a style which is very close to yours. I'm sure if there's any problems people here will help, I certainly will if I can.


----------



## shihansmurf (Dec 19, 2008)

Kenneth Funakoshi put out a good series of videos that, I think, you can still purchase through Black Belt's website. Panther produced them.

Joe Ertle did a good series of Kata video as well.
http://www.karatevid.net/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

There is a mountain of books on shotokan out there, but it is best to start with the bible of it, so to speak.

Karate do kyohan.

Find any of the Best Karate series.

Also remember that a lot of people have happily donated footage of themselves performing kata to YouTube for all the world to see. Should give you a chance to see a wide range of shotokan kata performed across the entire spectrum of skill and modesty.

Best of luck
Mark


----------



## J Ellis (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have a dojo an hour away that teaches the style you are interested in, consider commuting to the school on a regular basis to supplement your self-study. Even once or twice a month would likely be a big help while you study on your own.

Joel


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 19, 2009)

J Ellis said:


> If you have a dojo an hour away that teaches the style you are interested in, consider commuting to the school on a regular basis to supplement your self-study. Even once or twice a month would likely be a big help while you study on your own.
> 
> Joel




I agree, even if you could only get to it once a month and then work on what you were taught in the meantime until next time you could go there then at least you would be getting some sort of guidance. 

Although you have previous MA experience then having a little help with your home study wouldn't be a bad thing, especially when learning unfamiliar kata.

As well as the books by Funakoshi suggested earlier (Karate-do Kyohan and Karate-do Nyumon) then I'd also suggest you try to get a copy of Fundamental Karate by Dave Hazard & Aidan Trimble. http://www.rbooks.co.uk/product.aspx?id=0091913888

Black Belt Karate by Hirokazu Kanazawa is also another excellent Karate text. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Belt-...r_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232407648&sr=1-10


----------

